#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Why Some Android phones get slower when we use it ?

## Wondergirl

Hello Everyone ,


I am using Huawei Y5 model Phones .It's super work speed And Camera Etc. but now my phone mostly displayed warning ,
Your phone running slow ,uninstall the large files .So i deleted some files but again my phone displayed your pone running is slow .




Could You Anyone have the solution on it?



Thank You!

----------


## lucifar

Because of the phone storage and their hardware, if you have high storage&ram phones use can't face the slowdown problems

----------


## Bhavya

> Because of the phone storage and their hardware, if you have high storage&ram phones use can't face the slowdown problems


Hi Lucifar, Is there is any solution to fix this ram and storage issue on Android phones?

----------

